# Longwood Fun Show - inc pics :D



## charlotte-x (Mar 31, 2007)

It was only Longwood Fun Show, but Stella has only been to one away show, so its all for the experience 

I am soo proud of Stella

Her first SJ competition, 2nd show away

*1ft9-2ft*
I rode PANTS we practically walked over them haha, videos are going to be deleted of that 

*Pairs*
This was classy, I got Stella a bit more hyped up, doesn't look like she was going fast really but she was good, did a few nice lil turns [not amnazing but for her first sj comp] 
Lilly flew round aswell, lady was a very good lil pony
We came 3rd Well proud, with too unexperienced ponies - Lady;s 3rd shwo n Stellas 2nd 

*2ft3*
Lilz dad told me to do this haha, so I did, warm up she was a good girl 
She went round the course and flew [mum wasnt there so no video] but she was brilliant, so proud, but sadly we had last pole down If i didnt have it down i would have been through to J/O and had 1st/2nd place 

Words can't explain how pleased I am 

I know I really cant ride haha, I try

Critism welcome as always[/color][/font]










haha look where your going charlotte, bad pic really [1ft9 class]



























Boing









Sort it out charlotte









Ooh flashy, look at the tail

Heres vid of me n Lilly pairs 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjfbvMqm99Q


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Im in love withStella, she's beautiful! :wink: 

Good vid, well done to both of you.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Stella is really pretty and you guys look good


----------



## charlotte-x (Mar 31, 2007)

thank you guys


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

WOW!
Stella is gorges.
But how in the world can you get a Clydesdale to do jumping :?: :!: :?


----------



## charlotte-x (Mar 31, 2007)

well she isnt a clyesdale  a heavy cob haha

thats nothing to her though, they are only small as shes only ever done 2 shows 

we have jumped 3ft7 before in a chase me charli round haha, who said cobs cant jump?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

She is gorgeous. Unfortunately I was to late for the videos, they have been removed. :?


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

your horse is so pretty!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww great job, you guys look awesome!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I forgot you are one of the drafties on this forum :shock: I bought my first reg. draft last night


----------

